# OMG, Are these white round worms in my white shrimp head? Pic



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

looks like guts to me, probably the ovaries.

But, that said, many things from the ocean or farms have parasites. Cook thoroughly and you will be fine.

You would be disgusted if you knew how much parasites were in the food you eat every day. It's a lot.


----------



## OMG (Jun 27, 2013)

I search online, and I found some pics of undeveloped immature ovaries that looks like that. But I worried it might be round white worms.

Do white shrimp usually have round worms? I read a lot about horsehair worms in white shrimp, but those are thin and long. Definately not these oval mushy shape that I find.

What would happened if you eat a boil shrimp that infected with worms, can you possibly get sick? OMG, I have a fear or worms, Yuck! Yuck!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No, you won't get sick. You won't even notice. 

Parasites taste the same as what they are attached to. So you won't even taste it.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i was planning a shrimp lunch today. probably will go with the chicken now


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Chicken is worse 

I'd go with the veggie option


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> Chicken is worse
> 
> I'd go with the veggie option


And risk the pesticides?


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

ok just water for lunch today


----------



## OMG (Jun 27, 2013)

Do shrimp developed mature ovaries first, and then it become saddle?
If so, then maybe that is undeveloped ovaries.
I found a pic online of a shrimp that have white saddle. The white mushy blob like the one I see in my devein shrimp.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

Unless you grow everything yourself, in a controlled environment, most people have zero idea what they are really consuming nowadays. Thank the FDA for that one.

Mordalphus is spot on with the chicken comment though. That is what happens when you engineer a chicken that produces double breasts and cannot physically walk at 6 months of age. The chemicals are there to keep it alive until it reaches maximum value... I mean weight.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Asphalt Art said:


> Unless you grow everything yourself, in a controlled environment, most people have zero idea what they are really consuming nowadays. Thank the FDA for that one.
> 
> Mordalphus is spot on with the chicken comment though. That is what happens when you engineer a chicken that produces double breasts and cannot physically walk at 6 months of age. The chemicals are there to keep it alive until it reaches maximum value... I mean weight.


Meat chickens grow to harvest size in 45-60 days, I don't think they can live to be 6 months. Back in the old days it took 90 days to reach harvest size. Through modern science we have made it possible to cut that time in half! Mostly through steroids and by altering their feed to contain BEEF PARTS. Ewww.

But it tastes very good! Just remember when you get that 5 dollar rotisserie chicken!


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah my time was certainly off. I am too used to my own Dual-purpose chickens which run around eating grasshoppers and are not lab experiments.

5 dollar rotisserie, only if it catches an attitude with me when I am changing the water


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> You would be disgusted if you knew how much parasites were in the food you eat every day. It's a lot.


 its a lot a lot
and actually some of the mare beneficial
mots underdeveloped countries are less likely to have chrone's disease than other more developed countries.
we are the top of the list as americans for crohn's disease? why
the consumption of *vastly overcooked* meat
not just done meat, overcooked meat

our bodies live in symbiosis with lots of disgusting things, but my parents let me eat medium rare steaks, and chicken that's not done cooking right when its taken out of the oven, but 10 minutes later its done. pork that's slightly pink.. my children follow the same meat eating i do, and we don't really have stomach issues

but i digress.... this is after all about a shrimp's guts


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks god I grows my own garden of veggie. But for meat I can't do anything about it >.<


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Thanks god I grows my own garden of veggie. But for meat I can't do anything about it >.<


to me, what's scary is what the animals are fed these days
scientifically enhanced animals??
i'd rather have the parasites. at least we've been coexisitng with them for thousands of years... we haven't been doing that with scientifically enhanced animals fed enriched grains


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

You think chicken is bad? You'd never eat a hot dog again if you saw the kinda stuff that goes into one. My father was in the meat packing industry and it's a wonder I'm not a vegetarian after visiting his work facility a few times when I was younger.


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

And I am sitting here wondering what I am going to have for dinner ...


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm sitting here impressed that 'OMG' was still available as a username.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Cooking our food and having effective sanitation systems has done wonders for cutting down on illnesses and parasites.

I read someplace recently that we may be close to eradicating the Guinea worm/Dracunculus (don't image google that...).


----------



## Jonny (Jun 5, 2013)

What a strange topic and conversation to have in a forum relating to keeping and raising shrimp lol


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

lochaber said:


> Cooking our food and having effective sanitation systems has done wonders for cutting down on illnesses and parasites.
> 
> I read someplace recently that we may be close to eradicating the *Guinea worm/Dracunculus (don't image google that...)*.


Omg I don't want to see that image. 
You know quite well when you say "don't Google that" people will Google it.


----------



## coryjames (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not looking, but I'm skipping dinner tonight. 

Thanks.


----------



## OMG (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for all replies, 
Jonny, I know this is weird topic, but I don't have any concerns regarding to my personal health.
This is a Shrimp & other Invertebrates section, my question was directly asking to help identify what was that white mushy round stuff in the white shrimp.
In here many people raise shrimp, so likely somebody have see this in their shrimp before. Especially those who raise ghost shrimp where the shrimp body are see through.

I hope I'm not violated any rules when post this topic, but if anyone think my post is violated any rules in this section, feel free to report it to the Administrator, LOL!

And here is a question to those who pet shrimp, pic below:
Do shrimp developed mature ovaries first, and then it become saddle?
If so, then maybe that is undeveloped ovaries.
I found a pic online of a shrimp that have white saddle. The white mushy blob like the one I see in my devein shrimp.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, it is late so take this assumption as such.

When shrimps "saddle" the ovaries are basically full of eggs, waiting to be fertilized. Once capable of fertilizing the eggs the saddle disappears (IME) leading me to presume that what you have is a saddled female that was awaiting a visit from a male.

Your topic is completely relevant, as it does deal with the anatomy of a shrimp.


----------

